# How to access rear camera wiring on argos 747-2



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

It seems our reversing camera on our Argos 747-2 has packed up and looks like we're going to have to replace it. Having looked, It's not obvious to me how to access the wiring to replace the camera. 

Has anyone done this that could advise please?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Mine is an Active not an Argos but you access the camera wiring by opening the centre rear locker and removing the cupboard lining. You should see the screws that retain it.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok I'll have another look thanks, but did have a quick look inside the middle cupboard first off and couldn't see any way of accessing it


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

It's ok I've sussed it. I saw a wire in the garage and followed it up to the camera. It's behind the rear bed panel so just removing that as I can feel the camera wires behind it thought the gap

Haven't managed to find the right cable to test the front screen so don't know how I'm going to determine if it's the screen or the camera


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Lucy,
I would next gain access to the connections onto the monitor/screen (is it built in?) and connect up something that gives out a video signal eg portable video player or even a 230v video player with a video out connection that you could use - likely a phono (yellow?) plug. This should tell you whether the screen is working. If it is then you can then concentrate on the camera. Firstly, is it getting 12v feed - should come from the screen? Assuming that the screen is ok, then it could be that somewhere between the screen and the camera, a lead has pulled out - there is likely to be a junction (or two) somewhere.

DavidL


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

dalspa said:


> Lucy,
> I would next gain access to the connections onto the monitor/screen (is it built in?) and connect up something that gives out a video signal eg portable video player or even a 230v video player with a video out connection that you could use - likely a phono (yellow?) plug.
> DavidL


Easier said than done on many of the systems installed by MH manufacturers. Mine is a Waeco and uses a 6 core cable between the monitor and camera fitted with din plugs at each end. It would be difficult to break into to connect a standard video signal. When I had a problem it was the monitor which was fairly easy to diagnose as it would not switch on as it was blowing the in line fuse.
It would be interesting to know the make/model fitted to the OP's unit.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

It's the standard argos bustner one that is fitted with the bullet type camera and small screen. 

The screen has an 8 pin din connector and I can't find anything compatible to connect to it. The screen has power to it as the light is on and when you go into revers or turn on manually the screen lights up but no picture which is why I think it's the camera.

Someone has offered me a camera to buy but until I'm sure it's the camera I don't want to spend the money on it


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Snunkie said:


> It's the standard argos bustner one that is fitted with the bullet type camera and small screen.
> 
> The screen has an 8 pin din connector and I can't find anything compatible to connect to it. The screen has power to it as the light is on and when you go into revers or turn on manually the screen lights up but no picture which is why I think it's the camera.
> 
> Someone has offered me a camera to buy but until I'm sure it's the camera I don't want to spend the money on it


Before you do anything else, there is one thing you could try (which I have to do once or twice a year when I lose my picture).

Probably with the vibration of the van, there is a bad connection at the plug on the rear of my monitor. I get a very small flat screwdriver (small terminal driver) and very carefully bend the pins in the plug just a tiny amount. When I plug it back in, the picture is fine. I think it is just due to the fact that these plugs are not totally suitable for use in a vehicle.


----------

